# Axis meat question



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

finished boning out my axis deer, my question is should we mix it with hamburger meat or keep it straight axis meat? We use a lot of hamburger in our family want to know what would be best way to use it.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

If you want to keep your cholesterol down, don't mix it. I always have Ladds get as many steaks as possible and tenderize them. I grill them just like fajitas. With the remaining meat I have them package as hamburger (straight). I keep the backstrap and tenderloin and package that myself.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

I grind it straight axis, when i make burgers may add a little raw bacon to the patties if not they can be dry if cooked to long, i do burgers coals on one side patties on other dont over cook it dries out quick, but any other meal straight axis is great for spaghetti, chili, anything youused ground meat before, just no grease!!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

In my opinion Axis meat is just one step above beef! I ground up mine last year and it was excellent!


-NF


----------



## capt hooked (Apr 24, 2007)

*that is prize meat !*

Been eating axis deer meat for 10 years. Every bite is a top shelf table fare so I mix as little as possible to take it to the plate. For spaghetti, manicotti, sausage or any place I need ground meat, we mix 80:20 axis deer to wild pig and add just a little bacon grease if necessary. Man I am respectfully envious that you have some to serve !


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Randsims said:


> finished boning out my axis deer, my question is should we mix it with hamburger meat or keep it straight axis meat? We use a lot of hamburger in our family want to know what would be best way to use it.


I like to grind it with brisket, 50-50 and dont trimm the brisket you want the fat in there.

I actually put beef fat in all my sausage, during the year I trimm all briskets and save the fat for later to be put in sausage


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

x2 what kodman said. that is exactly what I do with mine.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on the Axis, I have a Axis herd on my ranch that is starting to grow, My son took a doe about two months ago, had processed into steaks and hamburger, the hamburger was mixed with brisket 80/20 it is really good very low in fat and cooks fast. also not much gamey taste at all, hope this helps.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Straight grind and package, and as mentioned before for burgers add a little bacon, beside the wonderful taste, the moisture is just right. For any ground meat recipe just brown, don't overcook, then add your wet ingrediants to finish cooking.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

we dont mix our deer meat with anything but gravey and bisquits......
But really, I think its to lean for hamburgers but for chili, spaggetti or other ground meat dishes with graveys in them, we use straight deer burger.
But if you aint maken some tenderized steaks, your missing out on some fine chicken fried venison....


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I add 10% beef fat and grind. Just enough to keep the burgers from falling apart. It also makes great taco meat, spaghetti, and enchiladas.


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

You have to add a little fat to the meat or it will just crumble apart if making burgers. As others have said, I have tried bacon, pork, brisket and beef fat from the butcher. I prefer the brisket. I have been grinding my own for 10+ years. You will love the taste of axis. After packaging, make sure you save a little to the side so you can treat yourself to a fresh ground burger for all your work.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

beef tallow is a good binding agent to compliment dry(lean) venison and very lean young wild pigs.
aint had axis, but corn-fed beef is tops in my book


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

10% beef tallow, plus bacon and jalepeno... you won't eat any other grilled hamburger again!


----------

